

Continuous Delivery with Docker and Mesos - pini42
http://container-solutions.com/2014/12/continuous-delivery-docker-mesos/

======
SEJeff
This would be a great article if there was some technical content other
than,"Continuous Delivery with Mesos and Docker is possible, but hard".

